

Notes From the MIT Startup Bootcamp 2011 - ubuwaits
http://jayunit.net/2011/09/25/notes-from-the-mit-startup-bootcamp-2011/

======
jayunit
Did anyone here go to the event? Curious what your thoughts were. (Author of
the linked article.)

I also am recalling, after writing this, that I left out a few great quotes -
I especially liked Charlie Cheever from Quora's "Saying you love startups is
like saying you love puppies. All puppies grow up. Love dogs."

~~~
mkeblx
Drove up from NYC. As shown in your write-up there was a good diversity of
startup experiences expressed which made it worthwhile. One thing that I
noticed, probably particularly since it is a decision I am weighing heavily
now, is the emphasis on being in the valley by most of the founders present.
What do you think of that, as I saw you are planning on going to New Delhi?

I disagree with the sentiment of the puppies vs. dogs statement. It's
perfectly reasonable to like startups as a class over larger companies for a
long list of reasons.

~~~
jayunit
A great question that I don't fully know the answer to. I've never lived on
the west coast, so I can't specifically speak to the benefit of starting in
SV.

I think there are a few factors at play.

What do you need for your startup to succeed? Can you reach your audience for
research and marketing online or on the phone, or do you absolutely need to
meet customers in person? Amy Hoy and Steve Blank fight it out in my mind on
this one.

Do you need large capital investment? Will a board of experienced investors
accelerate you with relevant advice? Consider the scale of your goals.

What do you need personally to succeed? Can you do it all yourself, or
contract or work with people you already know, all online? Or will you need to
hire? How helpful do you find it to have tech/business meetups locally, for
your own edification or for building your network?

My perception is that moving to they Valley can be helpful. Not in a "you have
to move west and your company will die a lonely death otherwise" way, but in a
"do everything you can to stack the deck in your favor" way. Like Leah Culver
stressed in her talk, the serendipity factor goes way up when you're in such a
startup-dense area. You'll bump into talented people of all kinds.

Not to say that isn't the case elsewhere - I find Boston and NY to both be
enjoyable and productive. We're filling up 100-person events at Boston.rb, and
I've heard the NY lean startup circle is super high-signal.

